# Sanitary Trims



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been putting off trimming Cadence's fur for the LONGEST time because well, the last time I did it... I totally messed his back end up T_T I watched the groomer do a sanitary trim on Cadence once but aahh I don't really remember how it went now. Basically, I want his back end trimmed so that when he gets nasty poop it doesn't stick to his fur. Can someone explain to me how to do a "poop chute"? I have a clipper with a 10 blade on it... and thinning shears. 

I'd bring him to the groomer's, but since we moved here... I just haven't found a groomer I'd trust with a Papillon because there are just NO Papillons here at ALL. 

If you have pictures that would really help!

Also, I've been having this nagging question at the back of my head.. Since I may be bringing home a Cavalier next, I also need to know how to groom them. Is it pretty much the same as grooming a Pap? (Trimming fur around the paws, etc.) I cannot stand Cavs with fur that's too long though, so I will definitely have to trim the fur a bit so that it doesn't sweep the ground and pick up dirt and twigs etc. And will probably have to trim the fur on their ears too...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Lu, I am not a "pro" in any sense of the term, but, I will "share" how I go about it. Leif is the only one that requires this, but, I scoop him up in my left hand facing backwards, hanging over the trash can, &, I simply use shears to clean his tiny-hiney up. I perhaps have to do this maybe 2-4 mo's, but, it works like a charm. It's pretty easy maintenance if I do say so myself. It's a pretty simple "fix", &, the outcome is that I have a clean boy to share my bed with...NO "poopy" bottoms aloud!!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I also want to know about this as I have been attempting to learn how to do this with Sierra. I have a fairly cheap clipper (I know it would help if I got a better quailty one but I want to learn before I invest). I use a #1 to go up the center of her "poop chute" area to the base of her tail stump and the underside of her tail stump. I use scissors to trim up her tail stump and then clip her rump up a bit (I don't think it is standard but that's okay). I am still experimenting to find the perfect coat that still has the length I want and doesn't "catch" anything. It doesn't look to hot right now but I haven't found their rabies certificates to take them to the groomer from our move and I don't want anything finding it's way into our apt. It will grow back over the next few weeks/couple months and we will keep trying. I am not sure what to do about a pap though. Would a small short clipping blade to trim up his "poop chute" area make his coat look bad? I wish I knew more to help you out.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stand him up, then lift his tail straight up at the base. Take the 10 blade and go from the outside of his anus and clean the hair away from each direction. Do not swipe across the anus, just start the clipping at the outside of the anus and go against the grain, away from the anus..does that make sense? Then, take your thinners, and still holding the tail up while he is standing, point the tips of the thinners towards the ceiling, and thin the hair that is directly below his anus and between his legs..visualize where the poopy falls, and thin a little path there..then thin off anything else on his "pants" that is sticking out far enough that poo will get stuck. You can also bulk thin his pants if they are very poofy and poo sticks in them. Again, while standing and holding the tail up, point the shears toward the ceiling, and slide the thinners up under the hair, as close to the skin as safely possible. Make a cut. Then move to a different part of the pants, and make another cut. Comb this out, and see if you need to thin some more to get the results you desire.  Its just hair, if you mess up, it will grow back. Takes some practice.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Its just hair, if you mess up, it will grow back. Takes some practice.


For this I am grateful. Thanks for the walk-through.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I'll definitely try it out... one of these days and see if I get the instructions... or if I screw up again, lol. Good thing Cadence couldn't care less how his fur looks!!


----------



## sheltieboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 2 & a1/2 years old Shetland sheepdog and i'm finding that he is in need of a trim around his anus and the head of his penis. I also find that that poop gets caught in the hair on the back of his legs. I don't know how or even if I should do this. thanks in advance.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sheltieboy said:


> I have a 2 & a1/2 years old Shetland sheepdog and i'm finding that he is in need of a trim around his anus and the head of his penis. I also find that that poop gets caught in the hair on the back of his legs. I don't know how or even if I should do this. thanks in advance.


Using a clipper and a 10 blade, you can trim this hair off around the anus and penis. Or, you can take him to a professional groomer, who can do this for you. Do not try to use scissors, that is dangerous, and could result in an injury. This is a delicate area, and if the dog makes a movement, you could make a large injury that would require stitches.


----------

